# 510 2 b210 supension swap !help!



## d_vision (Dec 2, 2006)

hi i am ben from reno i have a 79 4 door 510 with the 1.8 4 speed and a 78 b210 with the 1.4 i am doing a drivtrain swap from the 510 to the 210 <i know the 2.0 is better choice but $$$> my question is can i just swap the 510 front and rear suspension to the 210 the reason is i heard that the 510 had better brakes and the 510 already has upgraded gas shocks any help or sugestions would be great !!!thanx...............i had also wonderd about going to the junk yard and pulling z suspension and rear end and maybe more is anything bolt on????


----------

